# Rack mount chassis for HTPC?



## NoDestiny

Anybody have one they would recommend? My rack is so empty, would love to fill it with something neat 

Preferably one that does not require cooling from the front (which, I know, is rare). between the plates and equipment and the rack door, its decently sealed.

Thanx!


----------



## nova

Check out SilverStone. Many of their cases can be rack mounted with the addition of the RA01 rackmount ear kit.


----------



## eugovector

I'd start at newegg, they have a lot to choose from. Here's one that fits the bill, though I'm not sure about the styling: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811219029


----------



## wbassett

My media server case is a Norco.

They have a wide variety of cases to chose from and the prices start at around $80 and up. Of course these are not 'pretty' or cool looking, they are pure mean and lean business... but to some that can be cool too! To me cool is seeing a 4020/4220 with all those drive bays lit up!


----------



## zryder

For a media center pc, I would suggest the Silverstone's as well. They make very high quality cases, with plenty of room, and many of them have optional rack mount ears.


----------

